# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Если бьі мьі с тобой дружили, что бьі мьі делали?

## Ваня :)

...

----------


## Traumerei

Прелесть, а не тема )

----------


## Ваня :)

Мне вчера очень хотелось прихлопнуть себя, а сегодня я снова счастливьій. Танцую вот...

Здесь речь шла о несовпадении... Сколько тут тем? Две по Украине и две по Киеву, кажеться... А толку? Все говорят: "Давайте встретимся", и шифруються после єтого. Пацаньі ждут пока непременно им напишет, какая-то сексапильная грустная девочка, которая в них влюбится. И оставляют для єтого сообщения "Я из Киева".  :Smile: 

Мне очень нужен друг. Кто-то типа Камилльі или Простоя. Тьі не подходишь. Тьі ветрянная.  :Smile:  И тоже нужна девушка. Но єто только слегка потом касается сексуальности. Просто с чуваками мне не интиресно. Ну там, о членах и машинах разговаривать.

----------


## Человек из будущего

А с девушками вы обычно о чем разговариваете? Прям интересно стало ))

----------


## Ваня :)

Traumerei, о чем мьі разговаривали?

----------


## Traumerei

Ветер - это хорошо, вездесущая всепронизывающая субстанция  :Smile: 

Я такой наверное и останусь. Мало одной жизни, одного человека. И там хорошо,  и тут интересно. Всё равно согласиться на одно значит потерять всё другое. 
Свобода выбора - она такая, коварная...

И вправду, о чем мы там разговаривали? .

----------


## Трэвис

Мне было бы интересно пообщаться с такими же отчаявшимися людьми, как я. Вокруг практически никого не осталось, все скатились в серую массу с идиотскими потребностями.

----------


## Ваня :)

Очень сложно найти кого-то с очень похожими проблемами. Да еще чтоб потребность в общении совпала во времени. Мне с ребятами интиресно общаться на почве музьіки. Но у нас явно разньіе вкусьі. Я больше по веселому панку. К тому же, тьі здесь больше по наркотикам. Я же, например, по психике. Но с твоими "интиресами" здесь тоже есть. Только куда-то она пропала сейчас.

----------


## Unity

Если бы мы все Дружили...
То...
Потребность в суициде попросту отпала бы!)

----------


## Ваня :)

Привет! Не думал, что ты здесь появишся!  :Embarrassment: 

Где была в отпуске???

Заполнила анкету?  :Wink:  Я забыл!  :Frown: 




> Что же там такое интересное ты написал?


 Если это вопрос мне, то короткая версия в третьем сообщении...  :Smile:

----------

